# remove carpet?



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The floor has delaminated on my 03 Apache in the usual place i have to cut the carpet to get at the floor to repair it. i would really like to remove the carpet altogether and have woodblock vinyl instead, but i am aware that the furniture is all built on top of the carpet, i am worried that cutting the carpet right next to the furniture will cause all sort of squeaks while travelling, has anyone done this and if so what was the end result.


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Apologies, slightly off topic but could you describe floor delamination for me? How does it manifest itself, what does the affected area feel like underfoot?
Thanks.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If soft and spongy when you walk on it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I once removed the carpet from a caravan floor.
The secret was to loosen the screws holding down the furniture and slightly raise the furniture and cut the carpet as far back as possible thereby allowing the furniture to rest solidly on the bare floor.
The worst job was trying to fit the replacement vinyl. If I had to do it again I would get it professionally fitted.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I can't believe that they would fit the carpet and then put fittings on top of it


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I can't believe that they would fit the carpet and then put fittings on top of it


Why not? 
They will have fitted your van's furniture on top of the vinyl covering. So if you have a permanent staining spillage or damage then you'll also have to get through the adhesive that holds it down to replace it.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

unless specially ordered all Autotrails were fully carpeted and then fitted with interior, supposedly warmer and quieter. Dont know if they still are but definitely were.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

doesn't it make it difficult to replace the carpets if they are "built in"? I have loose "fitted" carpets in my Hymer, easy to take out & run with the Vinyl if needed (and a damn sight easier to clean!). Same in the old Pilote.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Gives you lovely carpeted lockers though..............

We have just arranged to have our 2000 Cheyenne 635 recarpeted and vinyl laid in the shower room by a professional. We are removing the old carpet to keep costs down and will be cutting along the front of the units then lift the carpet, scraping off all old adhesive.

Hopefully we won't find anything nasty underneath.


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

sideways said:


> If soft and spongy when you walk on it.


Thanks for the info. That's what I have too in a Laika. Small area 50cm square. Only seems to have become apparent in the last few weeks in a heavy tread area. Is this an urgent repair or can it wait?
:?: :?: :?:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tony

It is a repair than can wait for pretty much as long as you want!

The problem will NOT go on its own but if you are a reasonably handy chap its a fairly straightforward job. Plenty of "This is how you do it" info on the internet, but you will need to remove the carpet I am afraid. DONT be tempted to try and do it from underneath. Nightmare job with adhesive/resin dripping everywhere ugh!!!

I have removed carpet from two Autotrails (floor de-lamination on both occasions, always in front of the kitchen sink) over the years and replaced it with vinyl flooring. Its a bu**er to fit. I found the best way is to remove the carpet in one piece. Then use it as a template to cut the vinyl to the approximate shape. Then take your time when fitting the vinyl. I few lengths of quarter timber profile suitably varnished finish the edges off nicely.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks mr plod, is the carpet glued down? did you just stanley knife along the front of the units? I,m afraid of catching the edge of the units. I dont know whether to just cut along the centre line and then see if i can glue it down again, if it frays instead of cutting clean it will be a mess.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The carpet is not glued down (well it wasn't on an 03 plate Dakota or an 07 plate 696) 

I used a steel rule against the furniture edge to prevent damage and a Stanley knife (change the blades twice as often as you think you need to, its only the very point that does the work)

You will not get all of the carpet out at the first attempt, you will need to "re-visit" some areas to get it all. (nooks and crannies around the Truma heater etc)

I never thought of going down the middle first!! I just started at one corner and worked my way round. I would suggest that you allow yourself plenty of time to get the vinyl back down and use the old carpet as a template. Its MUCH easier if the bit of vinyl is roughly the right size and shape. (I learnt that the hard way!!) Be careful as its pretty fragile stuff and it tears a lot easier than you would expect,  Start where you have the longest straight edge in your MH. Line the vinyl up with that and then work away from it SLOWLY. On the first one I used varnished quarter round wood moulding to finish the edges. Didnt bother second time around, just cut VERY carefully and tucked the vinyl edge under the edge of the furniture (but you do need to make sure you get the carpet out first!!

Its a very worthwhile modification, Its much easier to keep it looking clean than carpet is. I am just lining up to do my latest (08 plate 696)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

On the 700, yours is 2003 and had fitted carpets.
My first one was 2005 and that had a vinyl floor with loose press stud carpets that could be taken out..

My friend has a 2008 Apache 700, he has fitted carpets and hate's them.. 

My 2012 model 700 has loose carpets again.....

Cant they make their minds up.. 8O 

Good luck, I would not fancy that job....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I can't believe that they would fit the carpet and then put fittings on top of it


Why not?
That way the carpet is a perfect it.

I put down decorators carpet protector.Available on a roll . 
keeps the carpet clean
dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hymer don't do a pi** poor job on the carpets. They are laid in sections, so I can immediately on purchasing a van , can roll them up and throw them in my garage. :wink: 

tony


----------



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Mrplodd. My van is not carpeted in the kitchen/bathroom area which is where the problem is. I guess it's just a case of carefully cutting away the affected area plus a bit and setting in something suitable.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that they would fit the carpet and then put fittings on top of it
> ...


why have the carpet in the first place then? -))

would you do this at home in a bedroom for instance? Would you have the carpet laid before having fitted wardrobes put on top?

and my Hymer came with 2 sets of shaped carpets, which are now also in my garage at home :roll: I have a small offcut of carpet loose laid in the lounge area, the rest is the vinyl "wood" flooring, easy to clean.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Having had both fitted carpets and now loose fitting ones on a vinyl floor I prefer the latter.They are much easier to remove and clean and even leave out if you prefer,the best thing is you have the choice to do either.

On a previous caravan with a fitted carpet we had a spillage of milk when a full bottle toppled over during the journey.It took months to get rid of the smell with constant cleaning,I finished up removing the fridge(which was fitted on top of the carpet) as the milk had seeped under it.

It would have been much easier to clean with loose fitting carpets.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tony

NO you DONT need to cut out a section of your floor, you can repair whats there.

Have a look at the below which explains it in detail

http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/delamination.htm

Basically you need to drill a series of holes almost all the way through your floor over a grid pattern. Then inject a resin into each hole and then plug the hole with a length of dowel. When the resin has set plane off the dowels to floor level. Simples !!!

As I said earlier its not a difficult DIY job. If you are not confidant just about any caravan or motorhome dealer will do the job for you (its a very common fault on leisure vehicles, hence the avilability of repair kits on ebay for about 30 quid!) However it takes agood few hours and its the labour thats expensive.

If you plan on doing it yourself use the two part resin rather than the single shot stuff !!


----------

